# menarambo with clown loaches



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

Anyone keep - or vehemently oppose - keeping a school of clown loached with p. menarambo?
I currently have 7 adult menarambo in a 125. no other tankmates. Breeding the menarambo is the goal. Thoughts?


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

i kept menarambo with clown loach, they do not seem to bother the loach but would snap bit by bit of the fins


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

the loaches would nip at the menarambo or vice versa?


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

menarambo nip at loaches, the menarambo is about 8 cm tho ...


----------

